# 42041 Auger Pulley Removal



## mmranch (Dec 2, 2020)

I've got a (approx) 25 year old 42041 snowthrower which works... but because it has thrown rocks it's whole life, has gouged the inside of the chute, auger housing, impeller and auger blades and made the surfaces extremely rough to the point that the friction caused has greatly reduced the throw distance. Originally, I remember the snow being thrown about 30 feet. Now it only throws the snow about 4 or 5 feet.

I am in the process of trying to disassemble the entire snowthrower front so I can grind down the rough areas and re-paint.

Problem is... I'm stuck as I can't remove the impeller pulleys (it is a double pulley).

The impeller pulleys and spacer must be removed from the rear of the shaft so the entire auger/impeller shaft assembly can then be pulled out the front. The pulley and spacer are probably corroded to the shaft. I have a puller attached to the pulley which fits fine, but if the puller is over tightened it bends the pulley edges and will damage the double pulleys. The set screws of the pulleys and spacer have been removed. I have been using penetrating oil and a propane torch but have been unsuccessful in getting the pulleys off the shaft. I have tried using a pickle fork to put between pulley and spacer but the pulley didn't move. The spacer did move towards the bearing but the entire shaft and impeller moved aft and the auger was very stiff and difficult to turn. I used a hammer to drive the shaft forwards again and now the auger assembly spins easily and smoothly again.

I will continue to use the penetrating oil and heat but need to have the corrosion break free so the puller can remove the pulley without damaging it. Because of the positioning of the housing, bearing, spacer, pulleys... there is no room to push the pulley off the shaft from the front side. The pulleys must be pulled off the shaft from the rear side.

If I could get a new impeller shaft, I could cut the pulleys and spacer off the original shaft and replace. But I don't think parts are available any more.

Stymied at this point.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Propane isn't Hot Enough. Bring the Auger to a repair shop that has an oxy-ascytelene torch.


----------



## mmranch (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas! I may have to do that. But it will mean transporting the entire snowthrower front portion to town (which I'm not very well equipt to do at the moment). I may have no other choice.

Thanks!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

If there's no play in that impeller bearing (are you able to move the pulley sideways?) I would just do the impeller mod; add rubber to the impeller fins to take-up the gap created by throwing boulders for 25 years  .


----------



## mmranch (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas! There is no play in the bearing and all continues to work smoothly. I do have the rubber to add to the fins but all the surfaces are so rough that I really would like to smooth and paint them and I need to remove the assembly to do this. There is a small key on the pulleys and shaft but I dont think this is hampering removal.

Thanks!


----------

